# Vic's Sports Center~ online support ~ OGF member benefits!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Howdy all~

I can't begin to explain how excited I am to see Vic's Sports Center paired up with the members of OGF and the exisiting sponsors of the site!!! 

Tommy, Victor and the whole family is committed to anlgers of this region and work their tails off for us... while always smiling! 

Since they are running wild with completing a new HUGE showroom/boat center (60'x240!) and still taking care of our boating needs, I'll always be here to help assist any OGF members with questions on any of their services or new rigs. 

As a Vic's/Stratos rep I can easily provide no obligation written sales quotes (via email/pm even!) on any lineup they carry: *Stratos, Champion, Skeeter, Monark, Starcraft and new in 06'~ Ranger boats! You can take your OGF quote into the shop, pick your colors- thats as easy as buying a boat gets!!!!*

I'm workin' Tom to also help OGF members out with first dibs on some of the trades that are streaming into the shop from new boat sales at the shows. There are some awesome, clean rigs making their way into the door. Look for some *exciting OGF member only specials in the near future!!!! * These boats don't last long especially right now!!!

If anyone is lookn' for answers on anything please let me know- love to help. First written new boat deal from an OGF member through me get's $200 off their best/final "out the door" price! Tommy doesn't think there are as many techno geeks out there like me!!! Let's get 'em!

While searching for a new ride, please hit me with any questions to help you make the best decision for you  on the boat and PRICE you desire! 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Nip, we are also glad to be on board as well as have them join our TEAM here. Thanks for everything.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nip,

I'm in the market for my first boat. I've obviously done research on numerous companies, but havent been able to come to a decision that i'm comfortable with. I'm looking for an aluminum boat in the 16-17 foot range, with only a 9.9 because of the lakes that I fish. Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks-
Jake


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Jake- you hit it on the head!!! 

Get the boat you are comfortable with  and RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH!!!

You got the worst part done it sounds like... knowing exactly what you are searching for as far as length, style and motor size- now, the harder part! The prices!!!

I'll drop you a pm for specifics. 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Charles (Mar 23, 2006)

Nipididdee;
Vic's Sports Center
Welcome aboard. 

I have a 2005 Tracker Pro Team 175. I fish many places that only allow trolling motors. Problem run down battery. 
My boat has two batteries. One for trolling motor and one for outboard. I was thinking about connecting both batteries together, postive terminal to postive and negitive to negitive using number 6 wire. I would have a ranger style 50 amp circuit breaker and wire quick cconnector between batteries. I would not be starting the outboard while both batteries would be connected together.
Is this OK to connect this way? 
If I did start the outboard would this be a problem? 
Would the outboard charge both batteries?
Like I said I probably would not start the outboard but was just wondering if I did if it was OK.
I have a two bank battery charger intalled onboard to charge both batteries. I would disconnect the wire quick connector when charging.
Where is Vic's Sports Center?

Thanks for the help.

Charles


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Charles - I wouldnt recommend hooking them both together. Keep your starting solely for that, and running accessories on board. You could create a problem for your outboard and anything hooked up to the crank battery otherwise.

Your best option is to simply add another battery. Typical batteries are rated 27-31 series regardless of brand. 31's are larger and carry more juice. I would rec that you invest in spiral cell technology and look at the Optima batts- have definately been worth the price for me. The other end, you can pick up awesome wetcell 31's from Sams Club for $65-. 

I would consider adding a new tray and battery tied into your current 12V configuration and use it solely for trolling purposes.

Get 'em-Nip
www.dobass.com

ps-Vic is in Kent OH- click their banner link on this forum and tell you everything you need to know


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with NIP on this. I did this and it works awesome. I've even forgotten to charge my trolling batteries once and they still didn't die the next time on the water.


----------



## Charles (Mar 23, 2006)

Nip and Ncraft150;

Thanks for your replys.
I have a extra battery that I use in my 10ft Jon boat that i can put into my tracker. I will probably use a quick disconnect to hook it up to the other trolling battery. That way I can move it to the Jon boat or tracker easily. The extra battery is in a black covered plastic case.
Thanks again for your answer.
Charles


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I owe Vic's and Nip a long over due thank you on here.

As we know all boats have issues from time to time. I'm on my 3rd boat (1st boat from Vic's and 1st boat that is completely my own), and I never been more satisfied. Tom and Vic offer the best customer service around. Vic's kept me on the water when my boat was back at the factory for a while (which came back looking awesome!). Rory was a huge help with everything -also kept me in line and on track. Tom and Vic went above and beyond, making sure everything was corrected and put me in a very, very nice boat in the meantime. If that Ranger had a Merc on the back I may have traded in the Stratos!  ...just kidding.

Now that this boat is all set I think it's time to start looking at a bigger Stratos - maybe with a 250 on the back! 

Can't thank you guys enough...time to get back to work.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the pat on the back Jon!!! Boats are a crazy thing, worse than the emotions drawn from a spouse!!! 

Just an update from nearly a year!!! 

Machicj took the $200 OGF benefit back some time ago on a Starcraft! 

and...Just as suggested, Young-Gun RESEARCHED his new boat and dealership for 11 months. 

His findings just landed him into a new Stratos from Vic's! 

Now if I can jsut sell my new Ranger with a 250 to Fishn4five!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## vernman (May 27, 2008)

i bought a boat from them sevaral years ago , i thought there service sucked!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

vernman said:


> i bought a boat from them sevaral years ago , i thought there service sucked!!!



NICE FIRST POST. Didn't your mother ever tell you if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all??

I purchased a new boat from Vic's and what little service I needed it was outstanding and I can't say enough about the guys at Vic's.


----------



## vernman (May 27, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> NICE FIRST POST. Didn't your mother ever tell you if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all??
> 
> I purchased a new boat from Vic's and what little service I needed it was outstanding and I can't say enough about the guys at Vic's.


no my father taught me to call them as i see them,do you think i am lying??
maybe because you had little problems with your boat you didn't have issues i on the other hand dumped my boat at a loss !!!! just to get away from the problems!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

vernman said:


> no my father taught me to call them as i see them,do you think i am lying??
> maybe because you had little problems with your boat you didn't have issues i on the other hand dumped my boat at a loss !!!! just to get away from the problems!!!



I didn't say you were lying. All I'm saying is did you register on OGF just to bash a boat dealer? If you had problems with you boat fine, who doesn't but to come on here and bash a dealer for something that happened years ago isn't all that cool, this site is to help other anglers and give and get info about fishing, bashing is frowned upon, even moreso from guys that joined just to do so.


----------



## vernman (May 27, 2008)

i am sorry that you are upset! but i did not join this site to bash vics!! i joined this site because i live to fish lake erie!!! i don,t think that one statement can be considered bashing! its just my opinion!! last year i purchased 26 ft seaswirl from happydays boating!! if i have a problem with them i would voice my opinion!!! but so far i have not!!! i think that people have the right to bitch if there service sucked and mine did!! one sentence in my opion is not bashing!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Several years ago I had hair and no children... I have two kids and am bald now  

Nada problem vern, anyone who has had a problem with a boat knows your frustrations, glad you are happy now with your new BIG boat!

Vic's has grown in their last "several" years as well. 

Now you'll find a full service center fully staffed with qualified techs, and a *HUGE indoor showroom* of nearly *40* Ranger,Stratos,Monark and Starcraft brand boats.

Vic's has obviously made changes throughout the years to further satisfy litterally thousands of customers since your stint with 'em.

They wouldn't be where they are at if your single experience was the norm.

nip


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Since this is over a two year old thread I see no need in bringing it back to the top as a means of trying to air out one's dirty laundry. If someone has a problem with Vic's business the best thing to do would be to contact them directly.

Vernman, check your PM's.


----------

